# Giant Advance and F1 frame size difference



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

is there more of a difference between Advance and F1 framesets with larger sizes.*I.E*.Would there be more noticeable difference say between X-Small and Large framesets. I chose standard F1 frameset over the advance thinking being X Small would be less of difference


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Advaced frameset would be lighter and I think would pedal better. The standard TCR frame is probably more comfortable but not as sprint friendly, though with the XS frame the differences are probably much smaller than comparing Larges.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes I would think as the frame size grows so would the differences.>When will carbon be so expensive that prices will increase with frame size of same model.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Heh, I think it's more a matter of carbon mould fabrication than composite fabric expense. Sure the fabric plays some role in the price but you've probably noticed how first year runs of carbon frames are usually about $1000 more than next years comparable bike. Giant sells the bikes for more in the first year to cover the expense of cutting the moulds.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

True. thats why Trek still use standard type headset.they are still cashing in on older design


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Well.......since they are no longer riding on Lance's coat-tails they might actually have to start thinking up new semi up to date technology.


----------

